# Can I use this primer?



## posigian (Oct 31, 2000)

I have a large amount of Winchester (WLP) large pistol primers intended for some 44mag loads.

Can I use them safely in a 38 or 357 load?

Thanks,


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Posigian;
The answer, in a word, is NO! you cant use them, and to try would could cause injury. The .38spcl/.357 magnum case requires a SMALL pistol primer; the pocket is to small for the large pistol primer required of the .44 magnum....trying to squeeze that WLP primer in a small pocket will almost certainly result in a detonation........PLEASE DO NOT ATTEMPT TO DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## posigian (Oct 31, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Mr. 16 gauge _
> *PLEASE DO NOT ATTEMPT TO DO IT!!!!!!! *


Ok Ok Ok! Got the message 

That is why I asked first! In the mean time what is the differance between the WLP primmers and the CCI 550 my book recommends. Up to this point I have been using CCI 500.

Any one interested in a box of 968ct Winchester WLP primmers and a box of 218ct Nosler 44 mag HP? Its starting to look like I am going to sell my 44mag and if I do I will have no immediate use for these primmers & bullets.

Mr. 16 gauge, thanks for the help.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

Posigian;
The difference is size; putting the WLP primer in a small pistol pocket is like trying to put my size 14 foot in my daughter's shoe....something is going to have to give somewhere! Putting the CCI 500 in a large primer pocket (like a .44 case) is like my daughter putting her dainty little foot into my boot.....it is just going to fall out.
The difference between the CCI 500 and the CCI 550 is that the 500 is a standard primer, while the 550 is a magnum primer....generally speaking, magnum primers produce a hotter, longer burning flame to help ignite large charges of slow burning powders such as H110, WW296, IMR4227, 2400, HS7, ect. or when shooting at extremely cold temperatures. They can also raise pressures to dangerous levels if used improperly. 
Just for the record, Winchester produces a standard small pistol primer (WSP) and a magnum small pistol primer (WSPM), and a large pistol primer (WLP), but no Large magnum pistol primer. CCI denotes there magnum primers with the number "5" as the middle number....i.e. CCI 550, CCI 350 (Large magnum pistol), CCI 250 (large magnum rifle) ect.
Also of note: some reloaders use large rifle primers in place of large pistol primers in thier .44 magnum reloads.....This is a dangerous practice that can lead to extremely high pressures and case ruptures; do not use large rifle primers in pistol cases, even if you plan to use the cartidges in a rifle!!!! 
Hope this answers your question


----------

